# Porsche 911 3.4 engine rebuild complete now spray job needed



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I've typed this in other marque's but guessing hardly anyone reads that.

looking for a rebuild boring milling pressure testing all in one company please?.
someone who specialises in seized engines.

most locations cars in Charlton London

porsche 911 2000 x reg water cooled

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Your location or how far you are willing to travel may people others to point you towards some one 8)


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> Your location or how far you are willing to travel may people others to point you towards some one 8)


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Delta4 said:


> Your location or how far you are willing to travel may people others to point you towards some one 8)


also what make/model of car


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > Your location or how far you are willing to travel may people others to point you towards some one 8)
> ...


I've called around and most say sorry engine f'd is their words and scrap it  
it's a friends motor but he's struggling to find anyone as he's not in the motor game and just drives it lol

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Sandy, what's the model? Aircooled or watercooled? I suspect the latter. I know guys that can do both.

PM me if you want to.

VT


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Von Twinzig said:


> Sandy, what's the model? Aircooled or watercooled? I suspect the latter. I know guys that can do both.
> 
> PM me if you want to.
> 
> VT


I'm gonna go with... 996


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> Sandy, what's the model? Aircooled or watercooled? I suspect the latter. I know guys that can do both.
> 
> PM me if you want to.
> 
> VT


pm'd thanks

sorry lacking information it's a 996 and spot on "triplefan" 3.4 water cooled engine.
X registration


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Sandy said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy, what's the model? Aircooled or watercooled? I suspect the latter. I know guys that can do both.
> ...


Ooooh, do I win a prize ?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

triplefan said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


 Just a thanks I'm afraid


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Most Porsche owners know where to go for stuff.. 
If you ask a Beetle owner where to get a head skimmed, you get bored with the answer.

Sort the Ego question from the reality Sandy and crack on girl. ]

PS - Does anyone know where I can get my 458 serviced?
I just don't have a clue myself. please help.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Serendipitous said:


> Most Porsche owners know where to go for stuff..
> If you ask a Beetle owner where to get a head skimmed, you get bored with the answer.
> 
> Sort the Ego question from the reality Sandy and crack on girl. ]
> ...


I'm a man thanks and I've called around all over some say engines fucked scrap it nd they are porsche engine rebuilders :lol: 
others have said this is what they do on the Web pages and when you call them it's oh we have to open it up and have a look and then maybe give you a quote of 10K plus :?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it not easier to get a 2nd hand engine for a 996?? there are that many out there, must be plenty put in ditches lol


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Hopefully we've made some progress offline and in the meantime looks like I've managed to get myself moderated :?

Here's a typical option...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PORSCHE-CARRE ... 419a2cd24d

Trouble is by the time you take the old one out, buy this and fit it you're not far off a partial rebuild with a warranty.

VT


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> Hopefully we've made some progress offline and in the meantime looks like I've managed to get myself moderated :?
> 
> Here's a typical option...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PORSCHE-CARRE ... 419a2cd24d
> ...


Hi Von Twinzig, thanks but he's thought of that option and I've told him not to bother but as you mentioned no point as I've advised against the used one and go rebuild 

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Wise decision.

VR


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Used engine worth more than my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> Wise decision.
> 
> VR


 



NickG said:


> Used engine worth more than my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 I know mine too [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hartech are probably the best known and always had a good reputation on the forums when I had mine. I suspect that means they're not the cheapest though.

I used to use Tognola Engineering near Windsor and can recommend them too. They do rebuilds but fortunately I never had to find out how good they were at that.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Spandex said:


> Hartech are probably the best known and always had a good reputation on the forums when I had mine. I suspect that means they're not the cheapest though.
> 
> I used to use Tognola Engineering near Windsor and can recommend them too. They do rebuilds but fortunately I never had to find out how good they were at that.


I have a picture I took of the inside of a Hartech rebuilt engine that failed again 2 years later. :? Tognola have a good rep, but those guys will be over ten grand for this work and that's probably not far off the value of the car.

VT


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Sandy said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Used engine worth more than my car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


My mate just had his still-going-strong 3.2 Carrera engine rebuilt....20 grand, then thought he should have the gearbox done too.  . Just a regular bloke.

Work on Porsches, both mechanical and bodywork, can get expensive fast, that's why you always buy on condition not miles.

VT


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


value with the gt3 body kit turbo2 wheels red leather maybe 10K if that with 175k motorway miles. 
shame he tries to save money and gets screwed over :lol: not funny 

better and safer bet to get a recon done obviously with recommendations than waste money in a used engine that'll probably be in not much better condition right VT?.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Right Sandy. He also needs to get the water rads checked out. They rot out in no time due to leaves getting stuck in them. A guy I know on his new 996 C4S, they went 2 months after his warranty ran out (26months). Not amusing at £600 a side. 

VT


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Von Twinzig said:


> Right Sandy. He also needs to get the water rads checked out. They rot out in no time due to leaves getting stuck in them. A guy I know on his new 996 C4S, they went 2 months after his warranty ran out (26months). Not amusing at £600 a side.
> 
> VT


porsche parts prices are a joke lol 
you can own one but maintain it hmm not me.

fans checked n/s rad replaced but failed fan n/s must have caused the damage.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

one of the best places to go for 911's is a place called design911

one of my mates who has a 996 4s had an engine rebuild there, very good company he also paied extra and they upgraded the parts that broke to 997 parts so that it would be stronger and faster.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

http://www.hartech.org

Without doubt the best in the business and they also do their own R+D and preventative engineering design (the well known bore scoring and ims solutions).

Based up north,so would need to be trailered but I guess with a knackered engine it would have to be trailered wherever you choose.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

leopard said:


> http://www.hartech.org
> 
> Without doubt the best in the business and they also do their own R+D and preventative engineering design (the well known bore scoring and ims solutions).
> 
> Based up north,so would need to be trailered but I guess with a knackered engine it would have to be trailered wherever you choose.


Second this. I did a lot of reseach into buying a 996, and got scared off but these guys kept coming up as the best. Would warranty their work like a brand new car. Great guys!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

anthony_839 said:


> one of the best places to go for 911's is a place called design911
> 
> one of my mates who has a 996 4s had an engine rebuild there, very good company he also paied extra and they upgraded the parts that broke to 997 parts so that it would be stronger and faster.


Hello anthony_839,

Thanks but they only sell the parts as I've already spoken to them and they gave me hpmotorsport number in haynault who cannot fit the work in until October.

I've had a good read up and performance/uprated parts aren't the cheapest for these cars neither are the oe parts so pointless if your not into the modding scene tbh and just an average person.

The porsche in question is barely worth 10K so is it worth the extra cost. I could pick up the same for around 10K if I look hard enough lol

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Rich196 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.hartech.org
> ...


Thanks guys, I will give them a call out of courtesy and see how much they charge as the budget isn't fantastic.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Let us know how you get on. Hope its a good out come. When I looked into their work and pricing I was impressed!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Rich196 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


As mentioned budget for a 15 year old car that's worth roughly 10K isn't going anywhere near to that.

Thanks

Sandy 
Let us know how you get on. Hope its a good out come. When I looked into their work and pricing I was impressed![/quote] Hi, i gave Hartech a call and got a quote of 8k plus vat then after talking it went to 3.5k labour and any work required so guessing it will be around the 8k plus figure from what I've read on websites.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Option A: break the car

Option B: rebuild engine and wait for car to increase in value ( seeing how 964s have gone a fairly safe bet)

Option C: buy and install a second hand engine, this could even be a "more reliable" 2.7 from a boxster donor and break the boxster remains.

Option D: Buy just the engine http://london.craigslist.co.uk/pts/5133191103.html


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

triplefan said:


> Option A: break the car
> 
> Option B: rebuild engine and wait for car to increase in value ( seeing how 964s have gone a fairly safe bet)
> 
> ...


Thanks triplefan, it's not mine so can't do either and even if it was there's no place to break the car or a donor car for that matter. 
it's a 3.4 ltr carrera 4s and he doesn't want anything less neither would I tbh.

Thanks for trying 

Sandy


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Sandy said:


> it's a 3.4 ltr carrera 4s and he doesn't want anything less


If that's how he feels, and he's perfectly entitled to have those views, his choices are limited


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

triplefan said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > it's a 3.4 ltr carrera 4s and he doesn't want anything less
> ...


I know but that's how certain people are lol

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

called the whole of England and either people don't want to touch the porsche or 8k+vat

Anyone from Devon by any chance?.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

porsche is back at mates so I went down to have a look at it and removed the airbox turned the engine over by hand and it turns fine.
only problem is the head gasket is cooked as the dipstick is full of creamy goo.

thanks

Sandy


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

How much mayo is in there? It's normal for these engines to have a fair amount (much more than in most cars), partly due to the very shallow filler and dipstick pipes allowing it to collect near the neck.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

It's literally full to the top of the dipstick and when I cleaned and put the stick back in and out it was watery like head gasket has gone.

Sandy


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Sandy said:


> It's literally full to the top of the dipstick and when I cleaned and put the stick back in and out it was watery like head gasket has gone.
> 
> Sandy


Fair enough, although the head gaskets are generally pretty bulletproof so I think a cracked head might be more likely.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

+1,

Early 996's were also prone to engine block porosity as well so this could be a cause,also depending on how the car has been driven can be of detriment as well.If it's been used for only short journeys,especially in the cold then a mayonnaise build up could occur.

However without a specialist diagnosing the problem then all sorts of conclusions could be arrived at so really if your mate intends on keeping the car then he's going to have to spend some money to find out whether the car should stay or go.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Spandex said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > It's literally full to the top of the dipstick and when I cleaned and put the stick back in and out it was watery like head gasket has gone.
> ...


Well apparently he had an overheating issue over 2 years back and the heads were taken off and one was cracked so he took them from the garage and sent away for welding. 
I had a look under the car and lots or oil right hand side rear should have taken a picture but forgot.



leopard said:


> +1,
> 
> Early 996's were also prone to engine block porosity as well so this could be a cause,also depending on how the car has been driven can be of detriment as well.If it's been used for only short journeys,especially in the cold then a mayonnaise build up could occur.
> 
> However without a specialist diagnosing the problem then all sorts of conclusions could be arrived at so really if your mate intends on keeping the car then he's going to have to spend some money to find out whether the car should stay or go.


 Specialist :lol: everyone claims to be a porsche specialist yet no on wants to work on a porsche lol claiming they repair replace Donhead gaskets and blah blah bullsh**. can't believe how many porsche specialists turned the work down after claiming they can repair them.

thanks

Sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Finally found a reconditioned engine for £4250 supplied and fitted exchange.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

What's the warranty on it Sandy ?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hello, it has a 12 month warranty on it as long as they fit it which is fine as it's very cheap considering the ball ache involved.

Wording on advert.

This engine is priced at £4250 inc. VAT on an EXCHANGE basis only. We need your old engine back !

This engine has been fully stripped, cleaned, inspected and rebuilt by our experienced team of technicians at Colwills Garage.

Any worn parts have been replaced. This includes new main and big end bearings, hydraulic tappets, all new gaskets and seals, chain tensioner guides and slippers.

The IMS shaft has the larger twin race bearing fitted to it, giving it an extended life.

This engine has had modifications to its cooling ways, comes with a new water pump and new low temp thermostat.

Once built, we run our Porsche engines up on our own purpose built test rig (see pic). This allows us firstly to make sure that the engine starts, we then check cold and hot oil pressures and pressurisation of the cooling system, check for fluid leaks, engine noises, drive the vario cam units etc.

Hopefully one that can be trusted but who knows.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Seems a very good deal Sandy one could almost say too good to be true BUT I can find nothing wrong online about them so good luck with it (to your mate)


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Thanks jamman, I had to literally twist his arm off to go for it as he hasn't any other options that are as cheap as this one and from what I've read about the company 

Hopefully he'll keep out of my hair for a while lol


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Hello, it has a 12 month warranty on it as long as they fit it which is fine as it's very cheap considering the ball ache involved.
> 
> Wording on advert.
> 
> ...


This sounds very close to what Hartech offer and is good to know that they've addressed the ims shaft and the cooling with the lower temp thermostat.

£4250 is still a chunka change,but very reasonable considering.

Just make sure your mate runs it in and treats it with kid gloves for the first 1500miles or so,or he'll be back at the garage again


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hartech want 8k +vat which was 

Yes I've read the IMS shaft has been replaced with a strengthened one and the water pump and themos has been addressed which sounds good to me so here's hoping.
He doesn't drive it like a boy racer so he should be fine but I'll mention that to him thanks


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Update on garage from Devon who cannot supply the engine or rebuild it as something has cracked internally so cars come back to London Rainham and I've actually seen the engine rebuilt that's going into the Porsche 3.4 as the guy had it on a pallet priced at £3700 for complete work.

Sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

The internals of the porsche seen today


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good pictures Sandy

Alot of rubble in that casework,in fact a complete mess!! 

Going by the picture of the four conrods,No4 being completely shot if looks like No2 was going the same way.

I am a little confused about your comment about Devon and the palleted engine.Does this mean the saga continues or have you sorted a fixed/replacement solution?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Cheers leopard

Very much a huge mess and needs sorting.

The place we sent it to in Devon couldn't do anything for us even when they said they can overhaul it for us so we now have the porsche in Rainham Essex.

I went there today Saturday 10th and demanded seeing what was wrong with the engine as they haven't called us with an update or anything really.

The crank was also damaged so he's waiting on the replacement.
I think personally the crank can be repaired in the right hands but I'm no expert.
He says the car should be ready next Friday for test drive and collection.

Total cost £3700 that's inclusive of all parts.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you then and Friday comes up trumps.

Don't forget to keep us updated as this is one story that needs a satisfactory ending


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Thanks and hope so too.

Sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Update for the porsche repairs are now complete and the car is back and purring like a big kitten 

Only issue was the baskeet trying to charge £350 for an egr valve that was never needed for the car as it doesn't have one :lol: what a pri** trying it on and when I went down he was lying through his teeth that it requires one or the engine management light will come on and the car will run rough.
I told him that the engine has a blanking plate on so don't bother to try fool me with your bull**** and hurry the **** up as he took way too long to repair it. Thanks for all your input ect.

Total cost was £4,200 including 6 new coil packs. spark plugs. 2 x lambda sensor. crank sensor for some bull reason. internals crank and both lower blocks.

what would it cost for a full outer respray in black gloss?.

Sandy


----------

